# Clumpy poo - post kidding.



## Our7Wonders (Mar 27, 2011)

Jasmine has had some very clumpy poo since kidding (three days ago).  It's formed pellets, but they're clumpled together.  Ariel had a little of this after kidding too, but Jasmine's has gone on longer than hers did.  I did increase her grain once she kidded, but it wasn't an extreme increase (from 1 cup up to 1.5 cups grain).  The herbal wormer has been working well so far and we've had clean fecals, though I haven't had one done on her since she kidded.  I did have one ran on Ariel last week at three weeks post-kidding and she was clean.

Is it normal to have some clumping after kidding?  I did give her probios with her grain today in the hopes it might help.  Otherwise she seems good - the triplets all seem to be nursing well - they're pooping and peeing.  Jasmine is munching her hay, chewing her cud and drinking her water - and eager to get her grain at each feeding.  

I promise to get pics up soon of the babies - it's been a bit of a crazy weekend but it should be slowing down soon.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 27, 2011)

Did she eat the afterbirth?  Our girl did (she passed the placenta while we were away), and she had cow pies for about 36 hours.  

1.5 cups of grain shouldn't be the problem and sounds a little spare for a lactating mother.  For example, the Fias Co. Farms recommendation of 2-3 lbs. for full-sized lactating does would equal 6-9 cups.  That being said, I do have a friend who gives her milking does very little grain and no alfalfa because she wants to keep their production down at what she can use.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 27, 2011)

she cleaned the babies well but I removed the after birth as soon as she passed it.  The 1.5 cups of grain is twice daily, so she's actually getting 3 cups (about a pound daily).  To this she also gets top dressed with calf manna, BOSS and beet pulp.  I will be increasing her grain but am doing it slowly - she's clumpy already, don't want to add insult to injury.  My doe that kidded three weeks ago is up to 3 cups grain each feeding - so two pounds total along with the top dressings listed above.  I didn't grain heavily during pregnancy and want to build up to it rather than throw it on her all at once.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 27, 2011)

To be honest...clumpy poo doesn't bother me, as in I don't even pay attention to it.  I may notice, but it doesn't even rate a "hmmmm" from me.
I don't fret unless it's actually runny.  Seriously.  
And that hasn't happened (except for the occasional kid) in years...
I blame the probios I top dress their feed with.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Roll!  I needed to hear that!  I find myself fretting about EVERYTHING anymore.  She seems absolutely fine besided the clumpiness.  She's eating and chewing her cud as normal.  I did top dress with probios.  I'll keep an eye on her but won't freak out unless I see other symptoms/issues developing.  

I would imagine after passing 23 pounds worth of babies my poo might be off for a bit too.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 27, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Thanks Roll!  I needed to hear that!  I find myself fretting about EVERYTHING anymore.  She seems absolutely fine besided the clumpiness.  She's eating and chewing her cud as normal.  I did top dress with probios.  I'll keep an eye on her but won't freak out unless I see other symptoms/issues developing.
> 
> I would imagine after passing 23 pounds worth of babies my poo might be off for a bit too.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 28, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> The 1.5 cups of grain is twice daily, so she's actually getting 3 cups (about a pound daily).  To this she also gets top dressed with calf manna, BOSS and beet pulp.  I will be increasing her grain but am doing it slowly - she's clumpy already, don't want to add insult to injury.  My doe that kidded three weeks ago is up to 3 cups grain each feeding - so two pounds total along with the top dressings listed above.  I didn't grain heavily during pregnancy and want to build up to it rather than throw it on her all at once.


It sounds like your girls are in very good hands!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> To be honest...clumpy poo doesn't bother me, as in I don't even pay attention to it.  I may notice, but it doesn't even rate a "hmmmm" from me.
> I don't fret unless it's actually runny.  Seriously.
> And that hasn't happened (except for the occasional kid) in years...
> I blame the probios I top dress their feed with.


Here too.  I make a mental note of it, but that's about it.  Unless it became a chronic problem.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

You could always give her a little probiotic. I don't think it would hurt...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 28, 2011)

Julie_A said:
			
		

> You could always give her a little probiotic. I don't think it would hurt...


I've been adding probios, so she's getting probiotic.  She's still a bit clumpy but am going to watch and see how she does.  I'm hopeful it will clear on it's own soon.


----------

